# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Инструкция по работе с программой Malwarebytes AdwCleaner

## thyrex

*Как сделать лог утилиты AdwCleaner.*

1. AdwCleaner надежный инструмент для удаления adware, toolbar и прочего нежелательного программного обеспечения. Скачайте AdwCleaner или с зеркала, сохраните на Рабочий стол.

2. Запустите утилиту и нажмите кнопку *"Сканировать" ("Scan")*.
*!!! Обратите внимание*, что утилиты необходимо запускать от имени Администратора. В Windows 7 и выше администратор понижен в правах по умолчанию, поэтому, не забудьте нажать правой кнопкой на программу, выбрать Запуск от имени Администратора, при необходимости укажите пароль администратора и нажмите "Да".

Adw1.png
3. После завершения сканирования лог будет автоматически сохранен в следующем расположении:



> C:\AdwCleaner\Logs\*AdwCleaner[Sxx].txt*


(xx - нумерация лога, начинается с 00)
*Прикрепите этот отчет к своему сообщению*. (Если размер файла превышает допустимый, упакуйте его архиватором).

*Не нажимайте самостоятельно кнопку "Очистить" ("Clean")!*

----------

*mike 1*,  *olejah*,  *SQ*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

*Как удалить найденные в AdwCleaner объекты.*

1. Если вы уже закрыли, то запустите повторно *AdwCleaner* и нажмите кнопку нажмите кнопку *"Сканировать" ("Scan")*.
*!!! Обратите внимание*, что утилиты необходимо запускать от имени Администратора. В Windows Windows 7 и выше администратор понижен в правах по умолчанию, поэтому, не забудьте нажать правой кнопкой на программу, выбрать Запуск от имени Администратора, при необходимости укажите пароль администратора и нажмите "Да".

2. Снимите галочку с перечисленных консультантом строк, если он указал на такие строки. Если не указал, тогда пропустите этот пункт.

Adw2.png
3. Нажмите кнопку *"Очистить" ("Clean")* и дождитесь окончания удаления.
4. Когда удаление будет завершено, отчет будет сохранен в следующем расположении:



> C:\AdwCleaner\Logs\*AdwCleaner[Cxx].txt*


(xx - нумерация, начинается с 00)

5. *Прикрепите этот отчет к своему следующему сообщению*.
(Если размер файла превышает допустимый размер, упакуйте его архиватором).

*Внимание: Для успешного удаления нужна перезагрузка компьютера!!!*
Adw3.png

Если даны дополнительные инструкции:
Adw4.pngСкрыть

----------

*mike 1*,  *olejah*,  *SQ*

----------


## thyrex

*Как восстановить ошибочно удалённые объекты.*

1. Если вы уже закрыли утилиту, запустите *AdwCleaner* снова.
*!!! Обратите внимание*, что утилиты необходимо запускать от имени Администратора. В Windows 7 и выше администратор понижен в правах по умолчанию, поэтому, не забудьте нажать правой кнопкой на программу, выбрать Запуск от имени Администратора, при необходимости укажите пароль администратора и нажмите "Да".

2. Нажмите пункт: *Карантин*.

3. В открывшемся окне управления карантином отметьте галочками объекты, которые надо восстановить.
Adw5.png
4. Нажмите кнопку *Восстановить (Restore)*, откроется отчёт о восстановлении объектов.

5. *Прикрепите этот отчёт к своему сообщению*.

----------

*mike 1*,  *olejah*,  *SQ*

----------

